# Todd AO IR converted .wav & .sdir



## Project Anvil (Mar 14, 2021)

While the Todd AO IR can easily be found on this forum, not all platforms can handle sdir files. I've converted the .sdir to .wav and bundled it in this zip which contains both formats. Happy mixing!


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 14, 2021)

Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## ptram (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you very very much!

Paolo


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 14, 2021)

youre the man now dawg!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 14, 2021)

What's the license on this?


----------



## I like music (Mar 14, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> While the Todd AO IR can easily be found on this forum, not all platforms can handle sdir files. I've converted the .sdir to .wav and bundled it in this zip which contains both formats. Happy mixing!


Thank you so much. What's the best way of finding out if your reverb can handle this type of file? For example, I mainly use the Cubase on-board reverb (ReVerence)


----------



## Project Anvil (Mar 14, 2021)

I like music said:


> Thank you so much. What's the best way of finding out if your reverb can handle this type of file? For example, I mainly use the Cubase on-board reverb (ReVerence)


I don't know, but I made the conversion to use it with ReVerence, and it works fine.



d.healey said:


> What's the license on this?


I don't know, because I don't really know where the .sdir file came from. However, it has been floating around VI-C for ages. The sdir extension points to some kind of IR set from Logic being the source.

For those interested, I just remembered waves has a rather large library of IR's freely available too. See: https://www.waves.com/downloads/ir-convolution-reverb-library

It's been a while since I used them but I think they're in some kind of proprietary waves format, so you might need one of their IR reverb plugins to use it.


----------



## I like music (Mar 14, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> I don't know, but I made the conversion to use it with ReVerence, and it works fine.


Amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 14, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> I don't know, but I made the conversion to use it with ReVerence, and it works fine.
> 
> 
> I don't know, because I don't really know where the .sdir file came from. However, it has been floating around VI-C for ages. The sdir extension points to some kind of IR set from Logic being the source.
> ...


I use waves IR-1 convolution app, but wanted to use them also in MConvolutionMB and found that all waves IR files can be converted to .wav









GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files


a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files - GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standa...




github.com


----------



## re-peat (Mar 15, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> I don't know, because I don't really know where the .sdir file came from. However, it has been floating around VI-C for ages. The sdir extension points to some kind of IR set from Logic being the source.



Logic never shipped with an IR from ToddAO, Anvil. All of the included IR’s for Logic’s SpaceDesigner have always been from anonymous places.

The only 'official' ToddAO IR I know of, is the one AudioEase recorded for Altiverb. And if that is the one you’ve converted — never mind how easily it can be found somewhere on the forum — I think you might be in violation of AudioEase’s copyright.

I also don’t understand what all the excitement is about, because Altiverb’s ToddAO is certainly not one of its best. (It’s an older one, dating from a period when AudioEase’s IR’s still were quite uneven in quality.) In fact, I find ToddAO much more a bringer of problematic sound than one of spatial awesomeness: its stereo image is poorly balanced and the thing is also rather dense and heavy sounding, I find. About the only thing it’s got going for it, is its name.

__


----------



## Project Anvil (Mar 15, 2021)

@re-peat I am not sure how I would check if it's the one from Altiverb since I don't have Altiverb. If you have it, perhaps you can compare the files? Obviously I don't mean to share files illegally.

The same file was posted here 15 (!!) years ago: https://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2285

Windows says the file from that 15yo post and the one I shared are the same.





And also shared on VI-C in 2020 (and often before that, afaik): https://vi-control.net/community/th...-mgm-scoring-stage-at-sony.96657/post-4610865

So wherever it's from, it's been out on the internet for ages. I do appreciate the concern though and will happily take this post down if requested.


----------



## Cinemascore (Mar 16, 2021)

re-peat said:


> The only 'official' ToddAO IR I know of, is the one AudioEase recorded for Altiverb.


Hi there. Waves IR-1 offers IRs from Todd-AO, albeit a much smaller selection than those found within Altiverb. They are found within the IR collection link from Waves mentioned above.


----------



## tabulius (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! Infinite series instruments placed into a Bersa hall and sent to Todd-AO reverb works like a charm!


----------

